# 2013 Steelhead Expo



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

The Ohio Central Basin Steelheaders is holding its annual Steelhead Expo Sat. Oct. 5th, 2013 from 9AM-5PM at the Rocky River Nature Center This event is FREE. We have a great line up of speakers. Check out the latest in gear. Once again there will be a large raffle. Help Support the steelhead fishery. For directions & more info go to www.ohiosteelheaders.com Larry Singleton at 330-745-6054 You can also get more info by clicking on to our facebook page for a list of the speakers.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds good. Cya there!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Link is dead, but hope to head up to Rock Springs Riffle pool after the get together with a few of ya and slay a few dozen


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

My wife and I are looking forward to the expo. Should be a good time on the 5th. :G


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

After you log on to the OCBS site click on the facebook page on left for more info


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Oooo I'll be there for sure. I fish the nature center when its high all the time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wish I could make it but work every Saturday. Will most likely be at the river at daybreak the Sunday after to expo.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone exactly what time each seminar will start? Cause I don't want to show up at a time when they are speaking about something I don't do. Ya know?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Speaker List : Phil Hillman State of the Steelhead fishery 9-9:30, Wael Dardir Gearing up 10:00-11:00 also a class on Spey fishing on the water. Mike Durkalec & Les Ober River Basics 11:30-12:30, Dan Haude Advanced Float Fishing 1P-2P, and Dan Pribanic Fly Fishing for Steelhead 2:30-3:30. There will also be fly tying demos and on river seminars.


----------



## steelyourface (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll definitely be there. Thanks OP!


----------



## Siskiefu (Mar 20, 2012)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for the post on times of seminars! I'll be there at 12:30 for sure!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Lets bump this forward


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Last bump before show


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Went last year



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope to go this year too


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Stop by the fishsmoker booth & say hi


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

So does the advanced float fishing start at 1 or 2:30? I'm seeing conflicting times above.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

dustinlancy said:


> So does the advanced float fishing start at 1 or 2:30? I'm seeing conflicting times above.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Float fishing is at 230... fly fishing is 1 - 2pm

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

Just want to say thanks to al that came out. We had over 1600 people through the doors at the Expo.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

A lot of good info was shared at the expo. My wife and I had a good time. We were there from 0830-1500. Good seminars.


----------

